# spoon knife



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I am looking for somebody that makes spoon knives, I have found some on ebay but most not the style I want, the hand is not what I want. does any body know of somebody thanks Mike


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I bought the Narex® Hook Knives from Lee Valley. Figuring out how to keep them sharp was a little harder.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I like Stryi both for price, and quality of the knives. They sell direct, and I've seen them on E-Bay, and Etsy. I've ordered 3 times, about 2 weeks from order to delivery. Very responsive to questions before purchase, or after the sale. A Ukrainian business, they seem to really work hard to impress.

They come extremely sharp, but I agree with Andre, keeping them like that is the hard part. It can be done, but for me this shape was new, and it took a while to figure out moves to make it happen. I'm not sure if I am doing it right, but I got some dowel lengths to fit the profile, and sandpaper wrapped them, and move the knife to the paper. Seems to work.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i ordered a stryi spoon gouge last year i was impressed. I just ordered a spoon knife. I like there product and price. I have been watching spoon knife sharpening videos. I noticed that they are all very dilibert in stoking the knife same with a sharpening video Mary may did. I have found that that makes a difference. I am using a Mora and they have a short thick bevel so I ground down the high part of the bevel to flatten and lengthen it. That has made a big difference.


----------

